# New logo



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

looks the same to me....


unless your talking about the secondary logo with the basketball and word knicks on it.... I dont remember that one... looks more retro which i dig.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah I really dig the secondary logo.


----------

